# Dornier Do-17, Do-215, Do-217 super web site



## Frantish (Dec 12, 2004)

Hello all!  

A debate on the forum of a popular game site (wwiionline.com) discussed the early Luftwaffe bombers. Compared to the he-111 and Ju-88, the Do-17 was really blasted as a crap aircraft.

So I started looking around and read up what few books I had on it.

I discovered it was a MUCH better aircraft then popular belife is, and most general books on bombers only have very little and sometimes incorrect information on it. Worse, nearly all web sites have some errors in what is said about it!

So, I decided to make an detailed and accurate web site about this much ignored major player in WW2, and to help game companines make accurate models, not just of the Do-17, but also He111 and Ju-88 (I have discovered many interesting facts about them as well).

The Do-17 and Do-215 are actually the exact same aircraft and the web site mostly concentrates on these two (and is only 2/3 finished). I recently started to expand to the Do-217, so very little information exists on it for now. I will be adding more as I have time.

And now I present the site!
The Do-17 Uber website!!


----------



## Fafnir (Dec 12, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't see much other than references to the Do217, a much more significant plane in my opinion.

Here are some more links to German Bomber websites (in no particular order):

http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/pmodels/main.htm (fighters and bomber)
http://m2reviews.cnsi.net/scotts/axis/luft/129.htm
http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/LRG/bombers.html
http://www.simviation.com/fsdcbainhe177.htm
http://users.belgacom.net/aircraft/edito/2117.html#2117 (all countries and plane types)
http://www.battleofbritain.net/0007.html (BoB aircraft - a great site to check out - http://www.battleofbritain.net/contents-index.html)
http://www.luftfahrtmuseum.com/htmi/itf/he177.htm
http://www.clubhyper.com/reference/do217bg_1.htm
http://www.ww2guide.com/germanb.shtml
http://www.geocities.com/copeab/Vehicles/HS129.htm

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## Frantish (Dec 13, 2004)

IN 1939-40 the 17 was a very capable bomber compared to others.

Yes, the 217 is much better, but its was fieled starting in 41.

That is what I am getting at. IN 39-40, the Do-17 was a really good bomber (tm).

I have just started expanding on the 217, so very little is in it now.

Cheers!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2004)

> IN 1939-40 the 17 was a very capable bomber compared to others.



well there was little to compare it to, it's no wellington though.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2004)

The Wellington was a fine plane.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 15, 2004)

here here !!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 15, 2004)

there there!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2004)

Where??????????


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

Who Who!!

Damn, I think my secret identity as a monkey has been uncovered...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2004)

Last time I checked, Owls went who who, not monkeys.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 15, 2004)

no owls go twit-twoo, it's actually in the dictionary


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 15, 2004)

No, the male owl goes "twit", and the female goes "twoo" in reply. The more generic owl sound is "Hoot Hoot"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2004)

> No, the male owl goes "twit", and the female goes "twoo" in reply



no, we looked it up in the dictionary................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2004)

Actually what I said is true...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 17, 2004)

And what monkey, pray tell, makes a who who sound??


----------



## Gemhorse (Dec 17, 2004)

Down here, our owls go 'morepork, morepork'...[true!!]

Thanks Frantish, excellent site, anything that can broaden one's knowledge in WWII Aviation is welcomed in my book....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 17, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > No, the male owl goes "twit", and the female goes "twoo" in reply
> 
> 
> 
> no, we looked it up in the dictionary................




Does that mean Hermafrodite owls go, "twat?"





Hermafrodite - Word named after the Greek god and goddess Hermes and Afrodite, who supposedly had a child with both sex organs...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2004)

Yer so edumacated!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 17, 2004)

Actually, you know how fast food places have those little paper placemats on the trays when you eat there?

Anyways, in Brasil, there is a theme each year-movie things that never happen in real life, Greek Mythology Made Easy, etc...

Anyway, since the Olympics were in Greece, they made Mythology a topic for the placemat...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)

wow.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> And what monkey, pray tell, makes a who who sound??



Hoo hoo haa haa...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2004)

What's so funny?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

Wrong answer 

Oh right, errrrm, no idea


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2004)

?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

trust me on this one.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2004)

I think I confused him.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Dont think, you'll do yourself permanent damage


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 19, 2004)

A bit late for that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

yes take it from CC, it's to late to save him now.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Go on without me, ill only be a hinderance


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

you already are...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

Thats not a very nice thing to say, 1 yellow warning for you


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2004)

damn, if only you had the balls to issue them..............

i was gonna say "if only you had the balls to give me one" but that doesn't sound so good............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2004)

I would issue one, but that wasnt really an offence.

Hey ive got balls a plenty, RG's one was issued by I and one of Adolf Gallands was from me...


----------

